# BK Vid..



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

My buddy slapped this together.. enjoy.






eace:


----------



## buggyboy20 (Aug 13, 2008)

Let's get this straight...you come to Oshawa and pick up an alternator for $45...it doesn't work and are offered your money back with return of said alternator...time is made and more than one attempt is made to meet up with you for the exchange so you aren't out from driving back to Oshawa...you never show at the agreed upon locations and refuse to answer your phone to say you're not coming...then you ask again for your money back but don't have the alternator any more as you used it for the core charge getting another...which means that you did get value for it but somehow still expect a refund...and now you've got a sig for all your posts slamming someone who tried to make things right but you have been too much of a child with the lies of meeting for a refund when you had no intention of doing so and had already gotten rid of it...grow up little man and stop with the sig as I can find more people here than you could possibly imagine telling of how straight a seller Hasan really is...we don't need to see your opinion when its nothing but garbage...and just so anyone wants to know I was with Hasan when the sale went down and through the multiple attempts to make it right with you...as your own words have stated in the past in your own threads keep your 16V crap and trash talk to yourself..


----------

